# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  My name in Russian...

## tomasz

How would "Thomas" be translated in Russian?

----------


## DenisM

> How would "Thomas" be translated in Russian?

 Томас

----------


## translationsnmru

Thomas = Тома*с*, но Tomasz = Тома*ш*

----------


## Milanya1

> Thomas = Тома*с*, но Tomasz = Тома*ш*

 Фома

----------

